# T'is The Season....



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Community,

Well T'is the season to be Merry and ChefTalk would like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. It is hard to believe after almost two years how far ChefTalk has come and how grateful we are for everyone who participates in ChefTalk and the Cafe to keep it running. I personally would like to extend a very big thanks to the many people who take the time to write articles, post in the Cafe, send in Chef Forum ideas, etc.

Thank you and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ditto Nicko,

I would also like to say that what ever holiday you celebrate,May you find peace in your thoughts and love in your hearts
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Nicko and same to you!

Long life to Cheftalk as well...


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Wishing everyone Happy Hollandaise!
Had to say it.
Had to.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

:bounce:  

Very funny!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

And a happy, healthy holiday to everyone! Cheers!


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

Marconi on 12.12.1901 transmitted across the atlantic the first morse code wireless message, of course others preceded him , but...

Today we are able through the www / semi wireless wish each other peace and goodwill, irrespective of background, sharing our common LOVE & PASSION for food, fun and friendship.

Thanks to you Nicko and all regular on Chef Talk for the cotinuing chats, coments, humour et al

Merry Happy felicitations


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As the holidays progress, those of us in the industry tend to get a little crazy, with all the holiday parties and all. Don't forget to take some time out for your families and friends. Not just on the holiday, but all month long. It is easy to become a stranger in your own house during this month, but though all the craziness remember to share some time with your loved ones. For that is what really counts this time of year.

May your holidays be merry, bright and full of love!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Holidays, may you all find peace and happiness.


And happy turkey day!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Holidays

I wish Health and prosperity to everyone and of course to your families

Xronia Polla-kala Xristougenna


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Seasoned greetings!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

A Happy and Healthy Holiday to all.
I think we'll do 7 fish this eve. To tired and my dogs hurt to do much more. Try finding smelt and conche(sp?) in Texas. Tried to get the Priest to move midnight mass to 7pm. ( no luck)  
glutz,
I thought macaroni crossed the Atlantic by boat.  
God Bless,
js&n


----------

